# Delta DL40 Speed Control Board Fuse



## chrismusaf (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I volunteer at a wood shop on a military base. We have an old Delta DL40 lathe, model 46-401, and I'm trying to repair the motor speed control board. I know they're notorious for failing, but we don't have a lot of resources. I found a burnt transistor on the board, but the board is missing the F1 fuse. Does anyone have this model who can tell me what type of fuse should be there? Thanks!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Delta DL-40 don't think have a schematic in the manual.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=5676

If you can find the controller model and S/N inside the cover you can usually find a replacement available.

If have electronics shop aboard the base could have them take a look at it. They might even have the part or can tell you where to buy one.


----------



## chrismusaf (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks, but I have the manual. I'm an electrical engineer, so I'm the guy taking a look at it. I've seen a few people on here that have this lathe, so I was hoping someone could tell me what F1 is. Unfortunately, there are no markings on the board, and Delta says that they don't have any drawings or schematics. If I can't repair the board, I'll look into getting an AC motor and VFC controller.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

How was I to know you are an electrical engineer? Message board gurus give us smell a-figuring; need it to sniff this kind of stuff out!

Know people with that lathe took speed control unit to a repair shop and tech had them fixed in very short time. Delta company sold a couple of times since that lathe came out.

Might have better luck with new motor & VFC controller.

Sorry for no help good luck with it!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Stanley/Black&Decker destroyed all that stuff (reference material, extra parts, castings, etc.) during their ownership of Delta so the company is starting over, might be a tough part to find.

I'm not very familiar with that particular lathe but I believe it is a DC motor. Is it feasible to use a different controller board, like an MC60?

edit; may or may not help


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What type of fuse? A little standard cartridge type? Or is it something like a MOV (I hate them things)? I can't find a parts diagram for the board, so a picture would be helpful.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

F1 = Fuse 1, put in a piece of 30ga for every 2A needed …

M


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If knew what I was doing (I don't) would cruse sites like this to find a replacement speed controller; if could not find the right fuse. Yes seems a waste when garden variety fuse might only cost a buck or less.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electric-Motors/3-Phase-Motors/Variable-Frequency-Drives/1-HP-TECO-VFD-115-VAC-1PH-INPUT-3PH-OUTPUT-11-3424.axd

Good luck with it!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Found this, although not much help-
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/rockwell-584-85-004-2500-fuse.html

A picture might be helpful in determining the type. Replaceable fuses generally have a number/code on them that could be useful in tracking down what you need. I found this PDF that says there are a total of 3 fuses in that controller. "F1" is the only one that's "customer replaceable"- I take that as a challenge.

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Parts-Lists/46-400-16-Inch-Electronic-Variable-Speed-Lathe-WL7.pdf


----------



## chrismusaf (Jun 17, 2016)

lew! Awesome sleuthing there. Having a part number is a HUGE help. I know it's just a basic cartridge fuse, so if I can get a current rating, it should work.


----------



## Tutor (Feb 4, 2018)

I just developed a problem with my dl40 controller
If yours is like mine the fuse is ceramic 20 amp 240 v
I will start component testing tomorrow but not seeing any help out there for this control unit… if I find any I will post!
And would appreciate everyone doing same


----------

